# Lump by mouth



## rescueblonde (May 18, 2016)

When it rains, it pours! I'm having another issue with my new group of Nubian kids.

My nearly 8 week old doe has a marble-sized lump right by her mouth. It's hard and doesn't seem to bother her much when I touch it. The vet is seeing one of the other kids tomorrow so I'll definitely have him take a look at it then but it'd be nice to get some ideas in the meantime.







The breeder she came from has a closed herd which has tested negative for CL.


----------



## TAH (May 18, 2016)

Sorry for all the issues your having with your new goats. Did you see the paperwork showing if they have had any goats that are positive for cl? He might have a bug bite, bee sting. @Southern by choice.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 18, 2016)

TAH said:


> Sorry for all the issues your having with your new goats. Did you see the paperwork showing if they have had any goats that are positive for cl? He might have a bug bite, bee sting. @Southern by choice.



Yes. I've been getting goats from this breeder for years and have never had problems. Bee sting makes sense since we do raise honey bees on our farm too and they're always up around the goat pens.


----------



## TAH (May 18, 2016)

That seems pretty likely. I would watch it and see if it is gone in a few days.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 18, 2016)

Hard to tell from the angle of the pic, but did you check to see if she's got a wad of food stuck in her cheek area?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 18, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Hard to tell from the angle of the pic, but did you check to see if she's got a wad of food stuck in her cheek area?



It was really hard to get her to hold still. I've felt all inside her mouth. It's not food or cud. Doesn't appear to be anything stuck in there. I was thinking bee sting/bug bite or maybe an abscess in a salivary gland.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2016)

Tooth or Salivary or possibly something stuck in or outside that got in there and is making an abscess. Location isn't a CL location.
Nubians are more prone to salivary abscesses then other breeds.. according to one of our vets... usually young animals though.
It doesn't really look salivary though.

Good to have your vet check.


----------



## Latestarter (May 19, 2016)

Hope it's nothing serious. Good luck with the vet visit.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Hope it's nothing serious. Good luck with the vet visit.



I took her into the vet with my buckling (he has an upper respiratory infection) and vet said it looks like a bee sting snd it should clear up on its own. I can apply hot compresses to it and if it hasn't gone down in a few days then I can give him a call.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2016)

Did he give you a benedryl dosage at least?

Usually bee stings cause swelling over an area, never seen a bee sting produce a lump.

Hope it goes down. Benedryl will reduce swelling rather quickly.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Did he give you a benedryl dosage at least?
> 
> Usually bee stings cause swelling over an area, never seen a bee sting produce a lump.
> 
> Hope it goes down. Benedryl will reduce swelling rather quickly.



No. He mentioned something about Benadryl but I think he assumed I'd know the dosage. My fault for not asking.
What would her Benadryl dosage be?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2016)

It would be best to call your vet and ask for dosage. Goats have a very high metabolism and that is best to get vet advice. Liquid is usually what is prescribed.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 22, 2016)

I think the vet was incorrect. It was swollen bigger the next day so I pierced it with a needle and thick, creamy, sticky white pus came out with a small amount of blood. Today, I pierced it again and more came out. Not sure what to do about it or what's caused it. :/


----------



## Southern by choice (May 22, 2016)

Hopefully you save the pus and are sending it in. You want to identify what bacteria it was. If there is more try to get a tube (from vet) and collect it... send it in.

At this point I'd lance it with a scalpel and clean it out. Betadine is good.


----------



## TAH (May 24, 2016)

How is he doing @rescueblonde?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 24, 2016)

TAH said:


> How is he doing @rescueblonde?


She's doing well! Two days in a row I pierced it with a needle and drained it. It hasn't gotten any bigger and actually looks smaller.


----------



## TAH (May 24, 2016)

rescueblonde said:


> She's doing well! Two days in a row I pierced it with a needle and drained it. It hasn't gotten any bigger and actually looks smaller.


Glad to hear.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 24, 2016)

Are you sending the pus out for identification?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Are you sending the pus out for identification?


I got a tube from the vet today like you said but all that came out of it today was a little bit of blood. The vet thinks maybe she poked the inside of her mouth or bit it and it got infected. She's on Draxxin and Nuflor for an upper respiratory infection along with the rest of my new kids, if that helps.
[edit] I meant Draxxin and Excede.


----------



## babsbag (May 24, 2016)

If you have a lot of goats you might think about the Pasteurella pneumonia vaccine; it has made a huge difference in my herd.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 24, 2016)

babsbag said:


> If you have a lot of goats you might think about the Pasteurella pneumonia vaccine; it has made a huge difference in my herd.



Yep, mine have always gotten this vaccine. The older two does (1yr & 2yr old) got the vaccine with the breeder. The babies had not been vaccinated.


----------



## babsbag (May 24, 2016)

They need to have a yearly booster; I do it the same time as the CDT, about a month before freshening begins and then some of the immunity should be passed to the kids. I don't usually do the kids until I do all the does.   

Is everyone responding to the antibiotics?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 24, 2016)

babsbag said:


> They need to have a yearly booster; I do it the same time as the CDT, about a month before freshening begins and then some of the immunity should be passed to the kids. I don't usually do the kids until I do all the does.
> 
> Is everyone responding to the antibiotics?



Yep, they've always gotten it yearly with me. Obviously not the new ones though because I've only had them for a couple weeks.
They're responding to antibiotics slowly but surely


----------



## babsbag (May 24, 2016)

I'm glad they are getting better.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 26, 2016)

Update!
Last night it was no longer swollen but had some dried blood on it. I cleaned it as I do everyday and when the dry blood washed off, it revealed a hole. The abscess is cleared out but there is a decent sized hole. It's scabbed over today so I cleaned it as usual and plan to mention it when I go into the vet's office today to pick up more antibiotics.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 26, 2016)




----------



## MrsKuhn (May 26, 2016)

Hugs, good catch  glad the swelling went down. Hope it heals fast!


----------



## rescueblonde (May 26, 2016)

Vet took a look at the picture and said the abscess ruptured but doesn't look too bad. Maggie is already on antibiotics for her URI which should help it and I'll continue cleaning it as I usually do.


----------



## TAH (Jun 2, 2016)

How are they doing?


----------

